# maildrop won't compile



## dbi (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm trying to setup postfix + maildrop virtual delivery on 8.0-RELEASE-p2/amd64. Maildrop should get the location of virtual user Maildirs via courier-authlib-userdb. The schema was working fine until recently when a big update of many ports took place. Since then maildrop can't get compiled and the build process dies with:


```
checking for missing gethostname prototype... no
checking default PATH for commands... /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
checking for qmail-inject... no
checking mail transport agent... /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi
checking location of system mailboxes... configure: error: Cannot determine default mailbox
configure: error: ./configure failed for maildrop
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to garga@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/mail/maildrop/work/maildrop-2.3.0/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

Regarding maildrop I have


```
.if ( !empty(.CURDIR:M/*/mail/maildrop*) )
WITH_AUTHLIB=yes
WITH_FAM=yes
MAILDROP_SUID=root
MAILDROP_SGID=wheel
NO_MAILWRAPPER=no
MAILDROP_TRUSTED_USERS=vmail root
.endif
```

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

This is the most likely cause:


> 20090802:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/libtool15 and devel/libltdl15
> AUTHOR: mezz@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating anything.


----------



## dbi (Feb 15, 2010)

*SirDice*, thanks for your rely.

I've installed this system on 2010-01-27 which is after the update you mention. Anyway the installed packages are libtool-2.2.6b and libltdl-2.2.6b.

The problem is that the same error appears on an empty system, e.g. if I do (actually I've done it):


```
pkg_delete -afd
rm -fr /usr/local
portmaster -KgDt mail/maildrop
```

I mean it is not caused by updating only a dependency port and not updating the ports that  depend on it.


----------

